# Réinstallation App supprimée après synchro



## Membre supprimé 40703 (16 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je branche mon iPad Air (IOS7) sur mon Mac, la synchro iTunes prend des plombes, car iTunes recherche les app à synchroniser et c'est toujours très long. J'ai regardé dans les paramètre d'iTunes mais je n'ai rien vu qui me permettrait daccélérer le processus de synchro.
Une idée?

Second problème : la synchro réinstalle des app que j'avais supprimé depuis l'iPad et c'est assez pénible.

J'ai du loupé un truc concernant la synchro iPad/iTunes. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment on configure iTunes et l'iPad pour que la synchro ne dure pas des plombes et que mes app supprimmées depuis l'iPad ne soient pas réinstallées par iTunes.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans iTunes, j'ai tout simplement supprimé les applications qui ne m'intéressent plus, ensuite (re) sur l'iPad. Pour le faire je me mets toujours en filaire ...


----------



## lineakd (16 Juin 2014)

@silencio, commence par décocher la "synchronisation automatique lorsque..." dans itunes/ton idevice/résumé/options. Décoche aussi "empêcher la synchronisation..." dans itunes/préférences/appareils.
Puis un clic dans la barre de menus d'itunes, sur fichier/appareils/transférer les achats de... Après les transferts, revenir dans la barre de menu d'itunes et cliqué sur fichier/appareils/synchroniser.
Tu peux faire un peu de ménage dans tes apps sur itunes... Dans itunes/ton idevice/apps/apps, note toutes celles qui sont marquées comme "installer".
Clique sur bibliothèque/apps/ipad et supprime les apps que tu as noté précédemment avec un simple clic droit, en choisissant "supprimer".


----------

